
Myths programmers believe about file paths - chei0aiV
http://yakking.branchable.com/posts/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-file-paths/
======
daemin
"File paths cannot contain whitespace"

That reminds me of the article (I thought it way Raymond Chen, but it's
actually from Larry Osterman) about passwords being allowed to have
whitespace.

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/larryosterman/2008/06/03/ne...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/larryosterman/2008/06/03/news-
flash-spaces-are-legal-characters-in-both-filenames-and-passwords/)

